# Are you guys tired of Chariots? I'm building two!!!



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I didn't know if you guys are fried at looking at Chariot builds. I'm starting two, and they will have the full complement of Paragrafix etched parts, Drews figures, LED lighting, etc; I'm doing short how-to videos and photos as I go along, which are on my website, but I'll be glad to either post links and/or photos if there is any interest. I've seen dozens of builds of these, so I figured you might be bored stiff of them.... LOL.

I love Lost in Space, and I love this kit. I built my first one right after it came out and promptly sold it. One of these are for me, and the second will go to auction. I'm doing these videos to help MYSELF! I've been reviewing my own photos of the first one I did because I can't remember all the mods! I do plan on "fixing" a few things on these as well, just minor stuff, but stuff tht bothers me. (Like door hinges!) Comments welcome. (Keep the "hell-no's" to a minimum please! Ha ha!) :devil:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Yes! We _are_ tired of Chariots!! So please *Ceases and Desist *immediately. 

But show pictures....:lol:

hal9001-


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Can't have enough chariots. And everyone shown has been different.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Love your build-ups, Tim. Very informative and inspirational.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

I like the Lost in Space Chariot so much that if Frank puts out a pre-finished version for sale 1 day, I'll buy 1.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I can't wait to see your builds, Tim.

IMHO the Chariot is the most practical SF vehicle around. There's tons of storage under all the side bench seats*, great visibility**, excellent driveability (thanks to the Snow Cat), etc. etc.

*You very rarely see them opened, but they're there. If/when I build one of mine, I'll be opening some of the seats to show supplies inside.

**The lack of sun visors and ventilation would make it really tough on a hot, sunny planet. Again, if/when I build one of mine, it will get sun visors and more curtains for the ceiling.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

OK good!! I'll start a fresh thread, and post the pics so far and links to my website for the videos. I haven't done any "how-to" stuff in a while, so I'll continue along and keep you guys updated! Thanks for the interest!

I love the Chariot too, I think it is just such a cool vehicle, and it was always exciting to see it in use on the show. (I love the jetpack as well, but the same footage over and over kinda' killed it!!) I think it would be so cool if we saw a decent remake of the show, with modern technology for the filming, and do it in the realm of the first season shows. It could have been so good if was kept in a serious story line. I fear we will never see it though. Of course, they ARE remaking the Munsters TV show!!! LOL. 

I don't think I'll be opening up any storage areas under the seats, but who knows. I'm mostly utilizing the etched parts for mods, but I will make a rack again for the laser rifles. I ordered some blinker circuit boards today off ebay to make the scanner lights blink, and I think I can pigtail off it to maybe get some light in the robot that blinks as well. I used a metal cloth tape last time to make all new curtains, and put deflector material up inside the upper side windows to block the light/heat. It worked well, so will do that again as well.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Tim Nolan said:


> OK good!! I'll start a fresh thread, and post the pics so far and links to my website for the videos. I haven't done any "how-to" stuff in a while, so I'll continue along and keep you guys updated! Thanks for the interest!
> 
> I love the Chariot too, I think it is just such a cool vehicle, and it was always exciting to see it in use on the show. (I love the jetpack as well, but the same footage over and over kinda' killed it!!) I think it would be so cool if we saw a decent remake of the show, with modern technology for the filming, and do it in the realm of the first season shows. It could have been so good if was kept in a serious story line. I fear we will never see it though. Of course, they ARE remaking the Munsters TV show!!! LOL.
> 
> I don't think I'll be opening up any storage areas under the seats, but who knows. I'm mostly utilizing the etched parts for mods, but I will make a rack again for the laser rifles. I ordered some blinker circuit boards today off ebay to make the scanner lights blink, and I think I can pigtail off it to maybe get some light in the robot that blinks as well. I used a metal cloth tape last time to make all new curtains, and put deflector material up inside the upper side windows to block the light/heat. It worked well, so will do that again as well.


 When =ever they showed the jetpack, Guy Williams had to wear the first season costume for the inserts.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I see a lot of 'tired of Chariots' type of posts and am wondering if the kit is a problem to build or is it just a very common topic. I'm on the fence about picking one up and thought I might as well ask. Also considering the pre-built that I seem to recall is coming down the pike as working with all that clear plastic sounds painful to me.

Thanks,

Tib


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm 99.9% sure it's just because there have been so many builds ... but in my opinion that's no reason to appologize for another! Let's see 'em!

If you go with the Aztek Dummy templates the glass shouldn't be a problem - don't let it scare you.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I masked mine with tamiya tape. Even that only took and hour or two to do, even if I did cheat and only paint on the outside of the "glass". Orange and then metal.

It's a nice kit to build, the only problems are getting a good fit of the canopy onto the body and the fragility of the hinges as supplied if you want to open and close the doors. And there are lots of opportunities to add to the basic kit if that is your thing.


----------

